# 3.5 Gallons NANO money bag



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

*10 Gallons NANO money bag*

Ok, I brought back some sand from cuba (from the reef area) - all you environmentalist can kiss my butt... and a couple peices of coral rock that watched up during the stormy days (winds - no rain) ... so with the plans of starting a nano tank

Here we go...

3.54 Gallon trimless tank
9W power compact light 50/50 10k/actinic - this is to start, ideally 18w I think or 2x9w

sand base from carribean (live sand presumably) I have a bag of live sand to seed if this doesn't work

rock from carribean (hopefully with some hard corals) - looks like there may be a couple small guys still alive

I mixed salt today, to 1.023

just aerating the tank ATM, to bring some stuff to life, waiting on a small heater and filter or refugium that I may make at school

Ideas? I don't have pictures tonight, possibly tomorrow...

I think using an AC mini or whatever to make a DIY refugium... or a ac 30/50 as seen here http://reefcentral.com/forums/showt...rpage=25&highlight=how to DIY an&pagenumber=1

if I used an AC as the ref.... I would need a smaller powerhead for water flow.. maybe a rio or elite?

ideas/comments?


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

You are lucky, Canadian customs clearly states that illegal entrance of coral or any by product without the respective CITES permit is penalized with jailtime...

Anyhow you've made it! 

Wait to see your pics...


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Symphy68 said:


> You are lucky, Canadian customs clearly states that illegal entrance of coral or any by product without the respective CITES permit is penalized with jailtime...
> 
> Anyhow you've made it!
> 
> Wait to see your pics...


lol not sure what to say  - looks like a normal rock to me maybe a shell from the beach? *snicker*


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

LOl The things we do for our hobby...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

wwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooowwww!! Needless to say, I am jealous.

Good luck with the nano. I don't think for need more flow than what the AC will make, BTW


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with Ameek, the AC should be enough flow for such a small tank. I think anything 5 gallons and under is referred to as a pico. 

What brand of lights did you get and where did you find them??? Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

it's a jebo brand light, but the bulb is coralife  just a 9w powercompact nothing fancy from lucky's (got a deal)



Tabatha said:


> I agree with Ameek, the AC should be enough flow for such a small tank. I think anything 5 gallons and under is referred to as a pico.
> 
> What brand of lights did you get and where did you find them??? Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

if I use an AC mini/20 - would you guys still think making it a refugium would be better than using as a standard filter? or should I get a ac 30 (longer) and put a mini impeller in to lower the flow but still have a larger area>?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

hojimoe said:


> if I use an AC mini/20 - would you guys still think making it a refugium would be better than using as a standard filter? or should I get a ac 30 (longer) and put a mini impeller in to lower the flow but still have a larger area>?


I think either one would be fine. Wilson recommended the AC 20 for my 5g pico, I did not cut down the impeller.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> I think either one would be fine. Wilson recommended the AC 20 for my 5g pico, I did not cut down the impeller.


are you running a powerhead as well or no?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

No, not in the 5g.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ok, is the mini used as a refugium? or just as a filter - i've found mix opinions on using it either way on a smaller tank


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Live sand on the bottom, some live rock, you can also put some chaeto on top but you'll have to find a nano light, not so easy here in Canada. Lots in the States!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Live sand on the bottom, some live rock, you can also put some chaeto on top but you'll have to find a nano light, not so easy here in Canada. Lots in the States!


actually if i replace the 9W i'm using on the tank with a 2x9w - I can put the single one on the filter  it's small enough

first I need ANOTHER AC mini lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

You can pm me we can figure out some kind of trade ........im easy
I have tons of SW stuff ,but the LR is big needs to be broken .
I do have an extra testing kit ,you name it i have it .
Up to you......


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Because my AC refuge was a bit too small for mud and such i just threw a bunch of rubble in it topped with cheato. Works well for me atm 

Yay Jim! Cant wait to see what happens


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Because my AC refuge was a bit too small for mud and such i just threw a bunch of rubble in it topped with cheato. Works well for me atm
> 
> Yay Jim! Cant wait to see what happens


yeah I'm thinking just LR chips and cheato


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Any insight on my LR and my SW stuff tabitha or cid?
I have offered hojimoe some LR you think it will suite him/her ?
Im awefull at explaining my stuff lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ok so light update, I got an AC 50 in a trade, and getting another ac mini tomorrow... I am using the ac 50 as a refugium, but putting the smaller ac mini impeller in there to use the larger ac 50 body as a nicer/larger refugium.... Also I'm moding the ac 50 slightly to keep the LR rubble and possibly LS away from the impeller..

similar to this page : http://reefcentral.com/forums/showt...rpage=25&highlight=how to DIY an&pagenumber=1

Tomorrow I'm also getting more LR from blossom  TYVM!

as soon as I move the tanks around a bit more in my basement,and get rid of the crayfish, my SW should instantly move into a 10g tank LOL... not even set up one entirely, but moving to a 10g ... ha! the bug has bitten...now to hide it from my gf... hmmmm


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG look what i have done  .............hehehehe
Gonna have 2 tanks SW now lol woohooo your going to love it!!!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

haha the cray's are going tomorrow to blossom, and the 10g will be my newest saltie tank... replacing this 3.5 g... this is going to be so much fun!

ciddian can we change the tittle to 10g? It won't change for me


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Jim, if you're upgrading to a 10g, would it not be better to leave the impeller on the AC50 as is? You might also want to add a Koralia nano for more flow?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Jim, if you're upgrading to a 10g, would it not be better to leave the impeller on the AC50 as is? You might also want to add a Koralia nano for more flow?


I'm moving the impeller back lol... May had another powerhead, just of the ones I already have here, not going to spend extra $$ on a korilla ....yet


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ok, everything is in the 10g now... I have a predicament. I need to upgrade my lighting, now I have a 9w 50/50 and 2x26watt 6700k bulbs. 

I need to get a single light fixture running on this. Do i go the MH pendant/clip on method? 70w or 150w? or should I stick to PC compact lighting? the problem with PC lighting is there aren't many lights out there to fit to a 20" 10g tank. Highest power is a 96watt quad 50/50 that coralife makes and it's super pricey for what it is IMO. The 28watt 50/50 probably won't be enough.

should I go PC and buy a fixture that is 24" and hang it? or still mount on legs , but let the ends hang off? or get a clip on MH?

opinions please, I want to grow about anything in there when I get to that point...don't want to continuously upgrade it


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

if you want to grow anything and everything. I would invest in a MH  I will be as soon as i purchase a new tank


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd buy CF first then save and invest in LEDs, they'll be much, much less expensive in the long run, in every way possible even though the initial cash outlay is large. Check the cost of bulbs for a MH, which are supposed to be changed every 8 months. With LED, they're good for 11 years and compare the electricity costs.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree with tabithat and cid .
Being its a 10gl i would go with the clip on MH should be great .
Having said that the led are by far the best for your money but so costly .
You will probaby go to a bigger tank in the future ( u will want a bigger )
then get the leds for the bigger tank .
If you get the clip on 150 it will be easier to sell when you want to get a bigger tank (i would even buy it lol)
Trust you will feel compelled to get a bigger tank and say goodbye to your FW lol 
We are going to get the clip on ,gonna try and get it used lol you want me to wait ? lol
D


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I leaning towards MH, simply put because the CF don't have high enough wattage for me to pursue, and the idea of hanging over the egde of my tank while on legs kind of annoys me (might still happen). Going to check out some prices tonight after I visit you blossom!

as for the LED's tabatha, Being on a student's salary I cannot afford to goto LEDS until I'm done school - which is in 3 years, or 1 year (depends if I get into the second program). LEDS are much better I agreed when I saw yours! but I just can't lay down that kind of $$ now without dipping into savings (which I won't do)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I have to agree with you Hojimoe, as much as the LEDs are the better choice, as students (w/o real jobs), we really cannot justify the cost of them, even if they work to be cheaper in the long run (few years). I'd love to get one as the energy savings and savings on bulbs would be great, but I just don't have that kind of cash on hand either.

I was thinking of going with a current USA Sunpod. MAAAAYBE the solaris unit if I can find one used, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I have to agree with you Hojimoe, as much as the LEDs are the better choice, as students (w/o real jobs), we really cannot justify the cost of them, even if they work to be cheaper in the long run (few years). I'd love to get one as the energy savings and savings on bulbs would be great, but I just don't have that kind of cash on hand either.
> 
> I was thinking of going with a current USA Sunpod. MAAAAYBE the solaris unit if I can find one used, but I highly doubt it.


you mean sunpaq? right? http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/li/LICU-01020.asp?L+scstore+tyzk5325ffefa2ef+1220890544

something like that?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

No, sunpod HQI.

http://www.current-usa.com/sunpod.html

It's a lighting fixture with a MH fixture (70 or 150 W), with LEDs built in for moon lights/blue light. Don't know of nay places here that have them, and they apparently stopped making the 16.5" one, but there are a lot of the 20" models available online in the states.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> No, sunpod HQI.
> 
> http://www.current-usa.com/sunpod.html
> 
> It's a lighting fixture with a MH fixture (70 or 150 W), with LEDs built in for moon lights/blue light. Don't know of nay places here that have them, and they apparently stopped making the 16.5" one, but there are a lot of the 20" models available online in the states.


wow that's an awesome little peice of equipment. I'm going to look into the 150watt one


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

just awaiting on your pictures ................cant wait to actually see  

Julie just loves the crayfish ..........amazing
They havent bothered eachother at all .
Think we may need another tank    god help me lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> just awaiting on your pictures ................cant wait to actually see
> 
> Julie just loves the crayfish ..........amazing
> They havent bothered eachother at all .
> Think we may need another tank    god help me lol


are they in her tank? or in the little one? i'm guessing the large one in her room

I'm just sitting down after eating to attach the ones that weren't... pictures tomorrow after class - camera is now charging!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> wow that's an awesome little peice of equipment. I'm going to look into the 150watt one


I think I found myself a 16.5" one from the states  Good luck on yours!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

well I found a better option for a student that I am lighting wise, I will be going with the coralife 20" 96watt quad PC compact light. I got a good deal on one used with a new bulb


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

as promised here are the first few pictures, I've been up since 6am, school from 8-5 STRAIGHT, then downtown to get this fixture for super dirt cheap! 96watt power compact 20" coralife 50/50 the girl I got it from just put a new bulb in 1month before tearing her nano reef down, and she gave me another 6 month old bulb as backup. also came with a clip on LED! 

for the corals, keep in mind this is about 1 minute after I turned the new lights on. They had already been lights out for ~3 hours, so they were all closed up... 1 minute they opened like this...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awesome!

I hope that one frag will be okay.. is it turning white or is that just something else? They look really nice!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> awesome!
> 
> I hope that one frag will be okay.. is it turning white or is that just something else? They look really nice!


if you're talking about the 4th pic, those are just dead ones that were on the peice I got, they died off before I got the peice it's fine otherwise It's a full colony, the other side of the rock has them too (forget the name)....alveopora I think....


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Left the lights on since that post, this is how they are now, the sunshine opened


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome pictures !!!! 
great start 
Welcome to saltwater !


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I am incredibly jealous.

I just got wind that my funding for this year is 7k short of last year. I am sad, but SW will come!

I love the sunshine!! Me me! I want one!


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice tank

I can't belive I'm going to ask but....... How much would it cost (approx) to set a 10 gallon SW tank like this....


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! 



planter said:


> Nice tank
> 
> I can't belive I'm going to ask but....... How much would it cost (approx) to set a 10 gallon SW tank like this....


10G tank ......already had one
filter.............traded FW stuff
heater..........already had
lights............$50 (traded, used)
salt mix.........$14 for 50gal mix
Live sand.......had some, $8 for 5lbs extra 
Live Rock.......had a couple peices, traded FW stuff (easily $100 worth)
corals............traded FW stuff, easily $280 worth (7 species @ $40 per...retail)
hermit crabs....came with the rock

so it cost me about, $72...retail new would be about...$618

I think that's about it...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

great pics.

So. $600+ to set up a 10g from scratch....what's a 90G gonna cost?







oooommmmm.....must resist SW......must resist SW......must resist SW......must resist SW......must resist SW......must resist SW......


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the break down.

90 gallon... hmmm no thanks I'd rather drive a car 

This might sound strange but I think I like the nano SW tanks more then the larger tanks.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to say I prefer smaller tanks but larger than 10g, that's just my opinion. I find my BC8 too small to work in, I'm constantly knocking things over.

I would say that $600.00 for a 10g is an over estimate, it only cost me $200 to set up my BC8 with top-of-the-line live rock @ $7.00 per lb.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I have to say I prefer smaller tanks but larger than 10g, that's just my opinion. I find my BC8 too small to work in, I'm constantly knocking things over. HOWEVER, I think anything over 70 gallons is too big, you'd miss the little details that I find so intriguing.

I would say that $600.00 for a 10g is an over estimate, it only cost me $200 to set up my BC8 with top-of-the-line live rock @ $7.00 per lb.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

No Tabatha don't say that (eye's gleaming) that sounds affordable....


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> it only cost me $200 to set up my BC8 with top-of-the-line live rock @ $7.00 per lb.


But that's with a wicked deal on a BC8. Otherwise, you need to buy a tank, lighting, water pumps all separately, which can add up. Fast.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

That's the advantage of purchasing an all-in-one tank. Sure, you can't grow SPS but IMHO, they're boring, I much prefer LPS and softies.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well.......... I put 3k in LR alone in my 90gl and it wasnt even half full.....
I would definately say 600 is not too much thats actually cheap .
In my 20gl i spent on the corals alone from constantine 400.
But i did pay alot for my LR half was 10.99 lb the other half 7.99 lb .
Then testing kits ,hydrometer,salt ,heaters,skimmers,RO/DI .


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah but you really don't need all that equipment/bells and whistles. There are many different ways of setting up a saltwater tank. I have never heard of $10.00/lb for live rock, I think you got ripped-off there. Premium live rock is typically 7.50 per lb. 

Is it just me or is the server super slow lately (past 2 weeks)?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Is it just me or is the server super slow lately (past 2 weeks)?


Yes, it really has been.

I'm aiming for about $600 - 700. So far, half has been in one component, but will be worth it. I'm trying to save on other things for now


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Yes, it really has been.
> 
> I'm aiming for about $600 - 700. So far, half has been in one component, but will be worth it. I'm trying to save on other things for now


Did you order the VorTech MP20???  Have you seen TDF's video? (bottom of page)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yup, I went with your kudos for the product, saw your video, did some research, and got in on the group buy at NR. Got it for US$290 (CAD$361) shipping included  It's half the budget, but I figure it will be worth it in the savings on so many levels: space inside the tank (no need for multiple pumps), wave maker which I'd really like to have to see lots of motion in the tank (itself at least $150, plus the PH to be powered by it), and reduce heat in the tank (especially for a small tank) and just the sheer water movement it will create.
The other stuff (LR, LS, salt water, etc) will come later, perhaps from trades. I'll try to keep it under the budget 

Hey Jim are you mixing your own SW or are buying it? I figured, in the long run it is cheaper to make my own SW, but for now, I think I'm going to just buy it premixed. At $1 a gallon, and 10% weekly, it's only $52 a year, probably more like $60, which is ok I think.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> The other stuff (LR, LS, salt water, etc) will come later, perhaps from trades. I'll try to keep it under the budget


Congrats on the MP20!!!

For live rock, go to QB Aquariums, amazing coraline algae!!!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Yup, I went with your kudos for the product, saw your video, did some research, and got in on the group buy at NR. Got it for US$290 (CAD$361) shipping included  It's half the budget, but I figure it will be worth it in the savings on so many levels: space inside the tank (no need for multiple pumps), wave maker which I'd really like to have to see lots of motion in the tank (itself at least $150, plus the PH to be powered by it), and reduce heat in the tank (especially for a small tank) and just the sheer water movement it will create.
> The other stuff (LR, LS, salt water, etc) will come later, perhaps from trades. I'll try to keep it under the budget
> 
> Hey Jim are you mixing your own SW or are buying it? I figured, in the long run it is cheaper to make my own SW, but for now, I think I'm going to just buy it premixed. At $1 a gallon, and 10% weekly, it's only $52 a year, probably more like $60, which is ok I think.


mixing my own SW for now


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Do you have your own RO/DI unit? I have a RO unit, but there is no DI filter on it.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Do you have your own RO/DI unit? I have a RO unit, but there is no DI filter on it.


not yet, I'm purchasing the water for now, it's only 10g so it's not bad...

I got some of the water from an established tank, so it's not too bad... but top offs it with ro water bought until I get my own unit


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

After adding salt to your RO water, check the parameters of your mix for a baseline.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> After adding salt to your RO water, check the parameters of your mix for a baseline.


always check the mix before adding  always did that with my FW too... I'd like OCD when it comes to that lol!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Maple Reef Aquatics Sale!!!*

Just got an email from Maple Reef:

ALL CORALS $35 EACH.........OR...............3 FOR $100! OVER 200 TO CHOOSE
FROM!

SALE START'S FRIDAY!

Please email or call (416) 993-1100 to make an appointment.

I was thinking of red favia with green eyes, very bright!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Just got an email from Maple Reef:
> 
> ALL CORALS $35 EACH.........OR...............3 FOR $100! OVER 200 TO CHOOSE
> FROM!
> ...


wow that's a nice price, but I won't get more until next month (I think)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Me too. Maybe next month. Want to get a big buy together guys? Maybe he'll give us more of a discount


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

going to load up a second filter, AC mini on the end, or at the back beside the ac50 ....


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Me too. Maybe next month. Want to get a big buy together guys? Maybe he'll give us more of a discount


He's a great guy and I've never had any problems with his corals, very healthy.

He just got back from the Atlanta conference, I have yet to hear all about it


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Me too. Maybe next month. Want to get a big buy together guys? Maybe he'll give us more of a discount


Might be worth it, I'm looking for a new job now too  my former boss didn't like the fact that I have a limited schedule now that I'm in school again...they sure enjoyed having me from may-aug full time - carrying the entire companies work load.... tards...luckily I have excess savings and leftover money from my trip to live on in the mean time


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Going to try and beg a few hundred(shouldnt be a problem lol) to go to constantine but i cant drive there GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.
aNYONE GOING FROM TORONTO i can hitch a ride with    
I just so want to go there and actually see lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

some activity today via parameters... nitrites jumped to 0.1 today in the morning, but now they are back to 0 (double tested) ...I think maybe the 0.1 this morning was a false read? or the extra ac mini kicked it?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so dissapointed you may be selling your FW system , my opinion dont !!!
You will kick your butt for it later .
SW is so amazing yes i know and when you start out it is so hard to resist cause you want it all!!!!!!!
FW is nice too and im very glad my daughter bugged for a tank and we knew we couldnt put a SW in her room so we went FW for her room and we are really pleased with it !
I am not going to get anymore SW tanks (i promised hubby)
But he does know if tabitha ever upgrades I would grab it 
Why dont you just do a 20gl ,you could grab one cheap , think scooter has one for sale cheap , and you could make it SW .


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Meh, I disagree with you Blossom, I don't regret leaving freshwater at all. And I only feel guilty about it when I think of my fw friends!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

so when are you going to upgrade ? lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

blossom112 said:


> so when are you going to upgrade ? lol


ROFLAO! I'm not thinking of upgrading the tank at home but I am considering upgrading the tank at work!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Mine!!!! lol


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Mine!!!! lol


I have to find a tank first! LOL! I'm looking for another all-in-one, 15g - 20g.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

cant wait to see that one when you get it !!!!!!


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok no updates in a few days...

lost the frogspawn (no idea why) may have been my fault, either a drop in SG, from 1.027 to 1.023 in a short period (brought it back up) or as pointed out to me by blossom, the temp with the new light hit 83 degrees, far too high for that type of coral. We both suspect that killed it. oh well, lesson learned 

the room was left with the door shut/AC vent CLOSED (thanks mom)... she learned her lesson (only needed to leave the vent open) keep the door closed b/c my dog eats anything (including food/nutrients)

3 days later, he ate my zippy of cyclopes (thanks again mom, leaving door open) so I had to go and get some more lol...same day he attempted to eat my tubs of nutrients for my FW tank, he failed, couldn't bit through them HAHA!

I will be getting a korilla 1 next week (opted for the 1 vs nano b/c I might upgrade)

asked for a new tank for my Bday next week, see how that turns out lol  maybe just some $$ towards it, we shall see


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was woundering about you  
And that is why i gave you few small clippings so you could learn and that you are!
Crossing fingers you get a big tank   the bigger it is the more room you have for mistakes!!!
Pictures??
D


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> Ok no updates in a few days...
> 
> lost the frogspawn (no idea why) may have been my fault, either a drop in SG, from 1.027 to 1.023 in a short period (brought it back up) or as pointed out to me by blossom, the temp with the new light hit 83 degrees, far too high for that type of coral. We both suspect that killed it. oh well, lesson learned
> 
> ...


I was waiting for an update from you Jim, to see how things were going on your end. Sorry to hear about the frogspawn.

When's your birthday?? Mine is next week too. I doubt I'll be getting a new tank though......


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I was waiting for an update from you Jim, to see how things were going on your end. Sorry to hear about the frogspawn.
> 
> When's your birthday?? Mine is next week too. I doubt I'll be getting a new tank though......


my bday is monday(29th), but we're doing it on saturday night here at my house. So that my little sister can come into town (she just started university in brantford) and not have to miss classes  hehe I prefer to live in town to not have to go into further debt to pay for school! lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> I was woundering about you
> And that is why i gave you few small clippings so you could learn and that you are!
> Crossing fingers you get a big tank   the bigger it is the more room you have for mistakes!!!
> Pictures??
> D


hehe more room for mistakes (already learned them) and more room for fish/corals/etc...  it will be costly, could end up in me selling the FW planted, BUT!!!!!!!! not all of it... and... I have "gotten it" from my girlfriend on the case of selling that tank....she loves it, loves the SW too...but she's like "you kept the cichlid tank (display tank), sold it, got this, got a ton of $$ in it, set up for like 6-8 months, and now want to sell to move to SW?????? what's next, half sw/fw tank with a mountain in the middle? "

i laughed at her...  and mentioned that I also had a lizard before the planted tank hehe


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes i have been through a few tanks myself , the one i just sold i loved it and never thaught i would seel it but i needed a bigger as you both know .
And now im verry happy with the new one and will stay with it for a very long time .
BUT .........OHOHOH i just cant help it .....I got L134's and with the 2 BN's they are just the most amazing a pretty fish the colorong is awesome and so different .
So I talked to hubby and we are planning a new FW just for plecos ,so im researching and going to grab a few books and any equipment will be brand new , may go for the used 2026 canister but havent decided yet .
So this time im going to plan and hopefully in the next few months!!!
We have our bdays close mine is 7th oct got my gifts already!!!!
So no more SW tanks for me


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ok so, I fragged two mushrooms last night because they got HUGE, detached all the other shrooms, to put them on another rock... nice....until i came home today to fine only 2 of 6 attached.... BAH! Now i have to dig them up!!!!!!!!! BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



and I have an exam tomorrow for 40% ...good thing I have been studying


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> half sw/fw tank with a mountain in the middle?


hmmm.... A long 6'+ tank with a mountain in the middle for hermits and a few small plants, SW on one end coming up to a beach in the middle and on the other side of the mountain a FW "lake" with some community fish...some "lucky" bamboo at the edge of the lake.....

...or two 4' tanks side by side with a house plant planted "mountain" to block the gap between....I've got two 4' tanks now...and the wife isn't too positive about having the extra "few" tanks that sort of collected up over the last few months......


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

Riceburner said:


> hmmm.... A long 6'+ tank with a mountain in the middle for hermits and a few small plants, SW on one end coming up to a beach in the middle and on the other side of the mountain a FW "lake" with some community fish...some "lucky" bamboo at the edge of the lake.....
> 
> ...or two 4' tanks side by side with a house plant planted "mountain" to block the gap between....I've got two 4' tanks now...and the wife isn't too positive about having the extra "few" tanks that sort of collected up over the last few months......


i like the first idea, great way to loose my gf lol!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Use lots of glue , I do it on a dry rock , maybe try that next time .
Thats why i have a container of small dry rocks


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> Use lots of glue , I do it on a dry rock , maybe try that next time .
> Thats why i have a container of small dry rocks


that's what I think it was, hence peice of rock drying now  lol


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

hojimoe said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I know excatly how you feel.

I found my two missing shrooms today though.

I used the gel superglue, slightly dried the underside of the mushroom with a towel, then attached the mushroom to rock using gel glue, and left it out of the tank for a minute or so to let it set a bit before putting them back. They're pretty stuck now 

Where's the FTS???


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Where's the FTS???


it's waiting for my new tank *CROSSES FINGERS* hehe

shrooms have been re-attached


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ok, gone with a 65 gallon tank. I will be picking it up in the next day or two, I will be doing the sump myself same with the overflow 

36x18x24  done and done


----------

